# ◆ finished | pick up: Alvery



## Benevoir (Dec 27, 2014)

All done!​


Spoiler: finished requests



For Alvery




For azukitan






For Emzy





For emmatheweirdo





For Lilliee





For Chibi.Hoshi





For KelseyHendrix





For galacticity





For Ayaya





For Dinomates





For BlooBelle





For pengutango





For buuunii





For The Hidden Owl





For MindlessPatch





For Kairi-Kitten


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 27, 2014)

*Single/Multi:* Single
*Reference(s):* Aerith Tanaka- [X]
*Payment:* Um N/A xD?

Was honored to buy art from you twice : D Good luck choosing, always have loved your stuff ;D


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd love to request something ^^

*Single/Multi:* single
*Reference(s):*


Spoiler:  ref


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 27, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> *Single/Multi:* Single
> *Reference(s):* Aerith Tanaka- [X]
> *Payment:* Um N/A xD?
> 
> Was honored to buy art from you twice : D Good luck choosing, always have loved your stuff ;D



What a cute character! Accepted!

And thanks for the kind word, Kairi.



MindlessPatch said:


> I'd love to request something ^^
> 
> *Single/Multi:* single
> *Reference(s):*
> ...


Oops I didn't see yours until I refreshed the page. Accepted!


----------



## Zane (Dec 27, 2014)

Ooh good luck! I got art from your shop last time, it's one of my most cherished possessions. u 3u I'll definitely be hanging around to see your sketches here!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 27, 2014)

Would you do Fantasy Life Characters?

*Single/Multi: single* 
*Reference(s):


Spoiler: ref






**Payment:* (for couple/multiple character requests only - please pay after I notify you via PM/VM thanks!)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 27, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> What a cute character! Accepted!
> 
> And thanks for the kind word, Kairi.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, absolutely looking forward to it : D And you're absolutely welcome : )


----------



## buuunii (Dec 27, 2014)

*Single/Multi:* single!
*Reference(s):* no glasses please!




*Payment:* I think it's 150??


----------



## pengutango (Dec 27, 2014)

*Single/Couple:* Single
*Reference(s):*









*Payment:* N/A?

Perhaps my Fantasy Life character?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 27, 2014)

That's okay! Thanks so much for accepting mine can't wait to see it ^^


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 27, 2014)

*Single/Multi:* Single
*Reference(s):*


Spoiler: ref





















items worn: crown, eye patch, pink polka dress, purple strip tights, mary janes


*Payment:* N/A?


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 27, 2014)

Zane said:


> Ooh good luck! I got art from your shop last time, it's one of my most cherished possessions. u 3u I'll definitely be hanging around to see your sketches here!!


I'm glad to hear that you like it, Zane! Looking forward to see you soon!



The Hidden Owl said:


> Would you do Fantasy Life Characters?
> 
> *Single/Multi: single*
> *Reference(s):
> ...


Of course! :3c

I can't really see the details of the shoes very well so could you tell what type of shoes is he wearing? Is it the same set from the Angel Costume? Otherwise you're accepted!



buuunii said:


> *Single/Multi:* single!
> *Reference(s):* no glasses please!
> 
> 
> ...


It's free when requesting a single character sketch.  Accepted!



pengutango said:


> *Single/Couple:* Single
> *Reference(s):*
> 
> 
> ...


Accepted!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, it's just the angelic shoes, and yay! Thanks!


----------



## buuunii (Dec 27, 2014)

Omg thank you ;w;


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 27, 2014)

Ahh your art is lovely! I must request. ;w;

*Single/Multi:* Single
*Reference(s):* x (it was made in a dress up thing, sorry! i really need art of my oc. ._.)
*Payment:* (for couple/multiple character requests only - please pay after I notify you via PM/VM thanks!) I'll tip you 20 BTB. ^_^


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 27, 2014)

All slots have been taken so I'll start working on them now. tbh I didn't expect to see them filled out so soon haha!

*@Ayaya & BlooBelle:* Slots are currently full atm so I'm afraid I can't accept them, but I'll definitely consider your forms in the next opening!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 27, 2014)

It looks like I just missed it. I'll be waiting for that next opening then! <3


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 27, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> All slots have been taken so I'll start working on them now. tbh I didn't expect to see them filled out so soon haha!
> 
> *@Ayaya & BlooBelle:* Slots are currently full atm so I'm afraid I can't accept them, but I'll definitely consider your forms in the next opening!



I understand, I guess I was too late ^^;; Thank you! I'll be waiting for your next opening as well c:


----------



## lazuli (Dec 27, 2014)

oh YAAAAAAAA!!!
*Single/Multi:* single
*Reference(s):*


Spoiler:  











edit: NOOOOOOOO im too late sobs. i guess ill leave this here for later consideration then.


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 27, 2014)

Spoiler: For Kairi-Kitten










Finished Kairi-Kitten's request!​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 28, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Spoiler: For Kairi-Kitten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMG 8D MUST TIP<3<3 She is breathtakingly gorgeous : O


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 28, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> AMG 8D MUST TIP<3<3 She is breathtakingly gorgeous : O


Thank you so much for the tip!! I'm glad you like it


Spoiler: For MindlessPatch










Also finished MindlessPatch's request!


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 28, 2014)

/steals your hands just what

and omg your adopt (and art) is absolutely gorgeous! 
/weak with adopts 8'D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 28, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Thank you so much for the tip!! I'm glad you like it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For MindlessPatch
> ...



You deserve it<3 And thanks again, stunning work : D


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 28, 2014)

I-I need my hands though! qoq

Thank you for the kind word! I'm a fan of RPG adopts so I decided to give myself a go haha


----------



## Emzy (Dec 28, 2014)

OMG i want this so bad xDDD do you draw OCs?


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 28, 2014)

b-but.. o ^ o

i have bought .. so many adopts that I'm going to cry.
AHA RPG designs always get me :') Those mage outfits and battle armor /swoons. 
Good luck with the adoptable! ♥


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 28, 2014)

Emzy said:


> OMG i want this so bad xDDD do you draw OCs?



Yuss she does 8D And so sorry if I got your gender wrong honeyprince Orz I thought you were some honey bishie lawl xD


----------



## Emzy (Dec 28, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yuss she does 8D And so sorry if I got your gender wrong honeyprince Orz I thought you were some honey bishie lawl xD



sweeeeetttttttttt *sets up camp*


----------



## azukitan (Dec 28, 2014)

*HONEYPRINCU IS BACK! EVERYONE REJOICE! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧
*


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 28, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> b-but.. o ^ o
> 
> i have bought .. so many adopts that I'm going to cry.
> AHA RPG designs always get me :') Those mage outfits and battle armor /swoons.
> Good luck with the adoptable! ♥



Awesome! Yeah I'm definitely drawn to armours and weapons! Hopefully I'l get to design a mage relatively soon since staff + grimoire is a sick combo.

Thanks for the support!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yuss she does 8D And so sorry if I got your gender wrong honeyprince Orz I thought you were some honey bishie lawl xD


I don't mind being referred as male or female online so no worries!



azukitan said:


> *HONEYPRINCU IS BACK! EVERYONE REJOICE! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧
> *


Thanks for the colourful welcome ahaha


----------



## soki (Dec 28, 2014)

*o* beaut.


----------



## Cudon (Dec 28, 2014)

Time to lurk for spots uwu.  Amazing art <3


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks guys!


Spoiler: For The Hidden Owl & buuunii















Finished The Hidden Owl's and buuunii's requests!​


----------



## buuunii (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh my god that is the cutest thing ever! thank you so much I love it!
Also; would i be allowed to color it in a bit (without taking away your signature)
If not it's Ok!! ;w;


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 28, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Oh my god that is the cutest thing ever! thank you so much I love it!
> Also; would i be allowed to color it in a bit (without taking away your signature)
> If not it's Ok!! ;w;


You're welcome! Glad to hear that you like it.

Sure, I don't mind. I'll PM the .psd file to you. And thank you for the kind tip!


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 28, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Awesome! Yeah I'm definitely drawn to armours and weapons! Hopefully I'l get to design a mage relatively soon since staff + grimoire is a sick combo.
> 
> Thanks for the support!



Ehe being in awe of armour is one thing. Drawing it is another - /painful process but hng such a great feeling when you finish. Pwoahh can't wait to see that mage design then! >D

* O * Do you have a dA or tumblr (or any art sites) that you don't mind sharing? 
I'd love to see your adoptables and other art! and hopefully grab them bbys for myself ; v ; 

On another note, holy - you're sketching so fast skjfagsdg. Great sketches so far too > 7 < ♥


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 28, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> Ehe being in awe of armour is one thing. Drawing it is another - /painful process but hng such a great feeling when you finish. Pwoahh can't wait to see that mage design then! >D
> 
> * O * Do you have a dA or tumblr (or any art sites) that you don't mind sharing?
> I'd love to see your adoptables and other art! and hopefully grab them bbys for myself ; v ;
> ...


Oh absolutely! While I like to design complex armours and weapons designs, recreating them again is not something I enjoy haha.

I do have a [dA account] but it only has... one art so far lmao. I was really busy between late-October-November so I haven't had time making art during that period. So hopefully once I finish the adopt (or maybe make a set idk) it'll start to look more like a gallery!

Thank you! I'm usually a bit slow when it comes to drawing (especially colouring since that's my least favourite thing to do), but I couldn't resist when I saw the characters that have been requested in the thread.


----------



## sej (Dec 28, 2014)

Do u know when these will be open again?

omg so cute art!


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 28, 2014)

Sej said:


> Do u know when these will be open again?
> 
> omg so cute art!


I'm onto the last request (pengutango's) atm so it'll be open tomorrow. It's late where I am so I doubt I'll be able to get it done today.

Thank you!


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 28, 2014)

Spoiler: For pengutango











Finished pengutango's request. I added in an extra slot so *six slots* are now open!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 28, 2014)

Yay, slots! C:
Just let me post merge my forum one sec.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Single/Multi: Single
Reference(s): x (it was made in a dress up thing, sorry! i really need art of my oc. ._.)
Payment: (for couple/multiple character requests only - please pay after I notify you via PM/VM thanks!) I'll tip you 20 BTB. ^_^


----------



## Cudon (Dec 28, 2014)

*Single/Multi:* Single
*Reference(s):*


Spoiler:  calypso ref









, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- ribboned straw hat
- thick glasses
- qr coat w dress
- leg warmers, not in pic tho, old ref :c
(http://moridb.com/items/socks/leg-warmers)
- basketball shoes
Coat qr:






*Payment:*nope

Your art is great ^u^, thanks in advance c:


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 28, 2014)

*Single/Multi:* Single
*Reference(s):*


Spoiler: ref





















items worn: crown, eye patch, pink polka dress, purple strip tights, mary janes


*Payment:* N/A?


----------



## Alvery (Dec 28, 2014)

Ohh hey honeyprince you’re back! c: Welcome back!



Might I request a sketch of my OC?

*Single/Multi:* Single

*Reference(s):*


Spoiler: Skel











Also, his skin is pure white, just like these two: (x) (x)



And could you make the doctor's coat like so? [URL="https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/46/db/b1/46dbb1621d2396e907e3f7ecfabf0ae9.jpg”]

clickie[/URL] 



details you can't really see in the image:





Spoiler: hair









His hair is like this, but in a different colour, green. Which shade of green is up to you c:

He also has random cross clips sprinkled through his hair like so:










Spoiler: eyes



His eyes are like those of the last girl in this picture:






Though, the cross would be red, and the surrounding colour would be black.







Spoiler: bio



before:



Name: Skel 

Titles he gives himself: The Witch Doctor, The Witch Doctor, The Witch Doctor, The Witch Doctor

Name he really hates being called by: Doctor Witch, every variant of it barring “Witch Doctor”

Species: Witch (Doctor Witch) [This IS a mogekoverse character, and since Meikai is the only known sorcerer and seems to be really powerful and unique to that world, I’m hesitant to make this guy a sorcerer, thus he’s a witch. Also lets me joke around with “Witch Doctor/Doctor Witch”.]

Height: 173 cm

Likes: Medical Science, Healing magic, Cough medicine, Disinfectant, Inventing things, attention, Being recognised for the utter genius he is (really really isn’t that much of one)

Dislikes: When people call him “Doctor Witch’ or any of its variants (IT SOUNDS SO MUCH LESS COOL  ), seeing his own blood, working in teams, Lack of hygiene



Brief Overview: Thoroughly believes that he’s a main character of an anime. Likes to pose and talk dramatically, but drops the act when he gets mad. Delusional, egoistic ****head who believes himself to be a powerful witch doctor and sadly enough, actually has the medical and magical power to back it up. Naming, titles and the like are all serious business to him. No one takes him seriously at all because of his personality. Has a major interest in the theory of combining his medical magic and scientific knowledge, and a mild interest in the possibility of researching into life and death. Gets better for a brief period of time and actually becomes less of a douche and more serious about his line of work. Lasts about as long as you’d expect.



Backstory: Being one of the few, if not one of the only male witches, he believed that he was someone special. When he found himself to be utterly gifted at healing magic, that’s when his ego suddenly swelled three sizes too large and when he pretty much became near-completely intolerable among the community. Having said that, he DID have a clinic/pharmacy of sorts where he would do his research and provide medical services to the residents of the witch world. Usually, he wouldn’t get many patients since everyone found him and his ego absolutely intolerable; people would only visit if it were something outstandingly serious or if they actually found his dramatics absolutely hilarious. Which was fine by him, really, since it gave him more time to further his skills in medical and scientific magic (by making up weird and probably pointless spells and inventing stuff that varied widely in their usefulness), and surely more people would come to him when they realised his talent and glory anyways.



When he started getting more patients, however, he started to get rather fed up with one thing: that they ALWAYS, and I mean ALWAYS addressed him as “Doctor Witch” as opposed to his true, glorious title of “Witch Doctor”. And that absolutely peeved him off to no end, ESPECIALLY since not only had he even painted over the sign he found outside his clinic, hinted rather obviously toward his patients and even outright told them to call him “WITCH DOCTOR” and not “DOCTOR WITCH”, they still did it. Eventually, this gave him an identity crisis worthy of any angsty teenager, and in the end, he decided on one thing: That he’s going to live rough in the jungle, get even more powerful, and maybe then people would start calling him by the title he deserves.



Yeah, don’t ask me how his logic works.



As such, he packed his bags, his research equipment and disinfectant and set off. In about a week, his “jungle lab” ended up looking exactly the same as his clinic back in the witch world, right down to the plumbing and potted plants. So much for “roughing it out”. Still, it wasn’t all too bad; he did end up helping the local animals, and with a near complete lack of distractions, he eventually developed patience and dedication to his work, and was able to hone his skill of healing magic to an art, and fused it with his studies of medical science to create some of his most successful inventions, such as synthetic multipurpose flesh, just-add-water universal donor blood (in red, black, pink and purple), scented candles which spread disinfectant and spells to accelerate natural restoration of HP and MP. In short, after his time in the jungle, as long as you weren’t dead, he could heal you back to tip-top condition.



…I just realised that half that paragraph also applies to those medics who heal you completely for 10G before every boss fight. Let’s move on.



Eventually, having explored nearly every different alley of healing magic, he decided to experiment taking it one step further, to attempt the reversal of what is only natural, no, not the reversal of death (yet), but the reversal of aging. As such, he eventually developed a trial potion, and just as always, he tested it on himself, trusting in his perfected healing skills to counteract possible negative side effects. Alas, his potion only managed to reverse his age by a measly five years (in the Mogeko universe, most magical beings age very slowly and won’t die of old age anyways), and its side effects? Messing up his state of mind!



Trivia: 


Is on friendly terms with the Great Witch, if you call her actually just listening to his rants and giving a bored nod every once in a while “friendly”.

At the peak of his power, he was capable of creating a fully functional vegetable from scratch, which could last up to five days. In short, he could create a working body from raw materials, but if it didn’t have a soul, it would just end up dying and falling to pieces.

One week after he moved out, there were rumours of someone sneaking into the old abandoned clinic and stealing all sorts of random things, such as potted plants, the chairs, soap bars, etc. On a stakeout, the Great Witch observed good ol’ Skel sneaking in and stealing his own stuff because he couldn’t really stand the unfamiliarity of the jungle. She let him do so.

He never liked the idea of having familiars, thinking they “cramp his style”. He’s on good terms with hyenas though.




after:



Name: Skel 

Titles he gives himself: xXShinigamiXx, Dark Lord of Death Skel, Fourth Heir of the Fourth House of Death, Scythe-who-cuts-the-depths-of-Hades

Nicknames (given to him by others): Numbskull, Mad Doctor, Skull-Mask-Wearing Big Brother 

Species: Shinigami (self proclaimed)

Actual Species: Witch (Doctor Witch) 

Height: 164 cm (doesn’t stand up straight, 173cm when he does)

Likes: Death, Death Metal, Death theories, Death Note, Bleach, Reading up on near-death experiences, Grim Reapers, Shinigami, Necromancy, The number 4, His familiars, Medical Science

Dislikes: When people can’t see that he’s obviously a Shinigami, When they think that his skull and scythe are plastic (They ARE), People not addressing him by the appropriate title, seeing his own blood, lack of hygiene



Brief Overview: Thoroughly believes that he’s a main character of an anime. Likes to pose and talk dramatically, but drops the act when he gets mad. Delusional, egoistic ****head who believes himself to be a powerful Shinigami but has literally no necromancy skills to back it up. Naming, titles and the like are all serious business to him. No one takes him seriously at all because of his personality. Has an unusual obsession with death. Is generally friendlier and gets along quite well with his familiars, with all of them living a happy, mildly chaotic life in the “Deathcave”. Now runs a small pharmacy.



Amazing how so much and yet so little has changed, hasn’t it?



Backstory: And now, we’re back to the aftereffects of consuming that potion! As mentioned, it warped his mind subtly, yet drastically, nothing much really changed but most of his mind was just scrambled; thoughts being thrust forward or sealed away as a memory at the back of his head. His passion for furthering his medicinal magic and power had all pushed to the back of his mind, he slowly developed a disturbing interest in death, his somewhat serious attitude reverted back to his good old egoistic, delusional self, and finally, he somehow became friendlier! As more time passed, instead of spending his time productively in making actually useful inventions and becoming an even more powerful healer, he spent his time making “death potions” which were all just mixtures of poisons, looking up death-related phenomena, and overall somehow managing to act even more pathetically than before.



And it was around this time when he would encounter one of his future familiars, Swarovski, who would grudgingly put up with his increasingly insufferable and immature behaviour and through talking and scolding and attempting to “counsel” him, making the both of them a little more tolerable before re-interacting with the rest of the world. This relatively peaceful life would last until he brought up the fact that for all his craziness, Skel was capable of bringing people back from the brink of death... and his delusional mind equated this to his mastery over the boundary of life and death, and was thus, quite logically, a death god! 



Yeah, don’t ask me how his brain works.



And so, in his biggest flurry of activity in several years, he bought himself everything any self-respecting death god would need: a skull to wear, the trademark scythe and of course, a long, black, hooded cloak, and moved into the Pitch-Black World. He would eventually attempt to find familiars and make Swarovski nearly burst a blood vessel after winning a bet, wander the world when he felt like it, and overall just live the peaceful and rather pathetic life he’s been living; attempting to use necromancy when his magic is the complete opposite, mess around with his familiars, etc. It’s not exactly clear if this is a better life than before.



Trivia (and what he actually does): 


The “Deathcave” (his current residence) has been partially converted into some sort of pharmacy, from which he sells his “brews of dark magic” for 10G a pop, which is how he even has the funds to pay the rent.

He spends most of his time messing around in necromancy, such as raising skeletons and the like. It’s the complete opposite of his normal powers, so the only skeleton he’s ever raised was the plastic one hanging from a hook on the shelf.

Has a one-sided rivalry with Suzkilli. It’s so one-sided, he isn’t even aware of Skel’s existence.

He still wears his full doctor’s outfit under his cloak. His hat and broom are kept in a bunker somewhere. He’s not exactly all that sure why he does it, but he just remembers that it was important.

While it seems that he’s completely forgotten the first portion of his life and that the old him is gone for good, he still has all his medical knowledge and skill somewhere at the back of his brain and the books he’s written, his interest in medical magic and scientific curiosity is suppressed but still there, he still reacts badly to being called a “Doctor Witch”. He may or may not end up getting better, if getting better refers to his current state of mind fusing with his other two and becoming an abomination of a Witch-Doctor-Shinigami who’s very serious about it and actually devotes his time to achieving it. Thank Fumus it probably won’t come to that.










*Payment:* N/A


----------



## galacticity (Dec 28, 2014)

*Single/Multi:* Single
*Reference(s):*





 If you need a better one, let me know!
*Payment:* N/A

Super excited. ;A; These are adorable. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Alvery (Dec 28, 2014)

Or, if you?re feeling up to it, I have a multi request XP 



Spoiler



*Single/Multi:* Multi

*Reference(s):*


Spoiler: ref 1











Spoiler: bio











Name: Cygni Swarovski

Species: Black Swan

Height: 175 cm

Likes: Peace and quiet, dancing, reading, polishing his doll collection (a small army of matryoshkas), Yaeha (since he?s the smallest troublemaker of this bunch), waterweed-flavoured frozen yoghurt, Mukuro (he likes kids).

Dislikes: Having to clean up after Skel?s messes, Having to clean up after Mukuro?s messes, Pandas, being mistaken for a girl, Mukuro getting dismembered, algae.



Brief overview: Skel?s butler nanny swan familiar because he lost a bet, but the two of them go way back so it isn?t much of a problem. A very pretty boy, often mistaken for a girl, gets pissed off when it happens. Used to be an uptight, violent, snobbish dweeb. Now he?s just an uptight dweeb who?s pretty much the team mom of this whole pack of idiots. Acts like an overly concerned mother to Mukuro.



Backstory: He came from a family of aristocrats who were eagerly anticipating the birth of their new baby daughter? only it turned out to be a boy. His parents still raised him as a boy, but since they had really, really wanted a daughter, they ended up subconsciously bringing him up as they would a girl, by buying him dolls, giving him ballet lessons, giving in to his temper tantrums etc, and as such he ended up being a rich spoiled brat who was thoroughly bored by and sick of the life of an aristocrat and his parents buying him dresses. As such, when he reached near-adulthood, he ran away from home to join the monochromatic animals mafia/criminal underworld. After having picked up some form of martial arts and actually becoming rather good at it, his ego grew three times too large and he ended up picking fights with just about anybody.



As expected, he ended up challenging someone waaay beyond his ability, and got his ass handed to him (aka nearly gutted, both legs broken, wings nearly shredded), and was forced to retreat, flying away with his tail between his legs, certain that he was going to die. Fortunately, he crash-landed near Skel?s clinic, and since the doctor witch hadn?t gone completely off the rails yet, he took the swan in and fixed him up. Now, since he owed Skel quite a bit (and also needed to lie low for a while), he ended up living with the doctor witch as his friend/pet for quite some time. Over those years, having had to put up and assist with Skel?s increasing crazy and general lack of common sense and people skills, he?s mellowed out and became the genuinely nice, if not rather uptight bird he is today. 



At some point in time, he ends up saying ?For all of your quirkiness, you really can bring people back from the brink of death, huh,? which prompts Skel?s epiphany and instils the idea that HOLY **** IMMA SHINIGAMI WHY DIDN?T I SEE THIS EARLIER, leading to him dashing off to get his cloak, scythe, skull mask and to put up ads asking for familiars. Of course, Swarovski had no intention of going along with this rubbish and tried in vain to make Skel see all the flaws in his reasoning, that he wasn?t a Shinigami in the least and no one with half a brain would ever believe him (but arguing with someone whose mantra is ?eh, close enough? is never a good idea), and eventually made a bet that ?If someone actually signs up for that ad, I?ll be a familiar?. Half a day later, a hyena dashes in to sign up, Swarovski nearly bursts a blood vessel, and here we are today. (Note: No one else signed up after that, Mukuro joined the troop in a different way.)



Trivia: 


He still acts in a rather feminine fashion, such as walking very daintily (blame the ballet lessons) in his good moods. Doesn?t help people identify his gender easily at first glance.

His laugh is some deep, heavily accented honking noise which would scare the pants off people if they heard it in a dark alleyway at night.

He?s always very concerned about his teammates and boss, making sure that they eat properly (Yaeha and Mukuro), that they don?t spend all their time cooped up in the house (Yaeha and Skel), that they don?t talk/pick fights with random people (Mukuro) and that they don?t cause a huge mess, bloody or otherwise (Mukuro and Skel, respectively).

Mukuro often asks him for piggyback rides, which he agrees to grudgingly. 

His genderbent form is flatter than he currently is.

He doesn?t enjoy being referred to by his first name for some reason or other.











Spoiler: ref 2













Spoiler: bio











Name: Mukuro

Species: Narwhal

Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without

Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact), Piggyback rides, Her big sis, big brother and doggie.

Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former. 



Brief Overview: A psychopathic little narwhal who finds violence fun and thinks others should enjoy it too. Her soul is rather shakily attached to her body because her mother was attacked and killed during childbirth. Other than that, she?s a nice, sweet little kid who seems to have quite a bit of luck. Sees Orca (Idate) as her father for an unknown reason. Likes her new ?family?.



Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of ?parents?, she?s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she?s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it?s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she?s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks? but since there aren?t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She?d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though. 



After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she?s gotten a little bored of the ?quiet? life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she?ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.



After several misadventures and such, she eventually realises that she isn?t exactly what you would call ?normal?. No, not that enjoying violence and dismembering people is weird, but that her name is eerily accurate; she?s pretty much a ghost possessing a vegetable, she wasn?t truly alive in the first place. This revelation would be the result of still being able to feel cut up about being cut up (decapitated and quartered, that fight went horribly wrong), with her soul currently residing in her head and still able to make it think and talk. This ?living corpse? is eventually found by Skel, who still has a scientist?s curiosity and a doctor?s desire to help people somewhere deep within him, and to cut a long story short, all 57 pieces of her, innards and all, were stitched back into a working body, his greatest medical achievement in who knows how long. She gets over it disturbingly easily and becomes one of Skel?s familiars and is currently enjoying her life in the Pitch-Black World.



Trivia:


She?s challenged her guardians to fight many times. She?s never won once, but seeing as she usually gets out of said fights alive, that?s an achievement in itself.

She hasn?t been actually adopted by the orca pod, they just see her as someone who follows them around and can put up a good fight.

She somehow got herself stuck vertically upwards in the middle of the tundra. Heaven knows how she got there and back.

She truly believes that fighting and mortally wounding people is something both parties enjoy, and is surprised when her prey tries to run away. After all, the other side never complains when she wins, and if she doesn?t they don?t have much of a reason to! Then again, if you tell her that you don?t want to play the chopping-up game, she?ll pout but eventually give in and play whatever other (less dangerous) game her friend wants to.

Mistook Swarovski for a girl for the first week of joining the troop, it was only after calling him ?big sis? and seeing major swan rage when she began to realise he wasn?t, and took several months before she started addressing him with male pronouns.

More of a clarification than trivia: Her body is technically brain-dead, but isn?t really because her ghost is possessing it, giving it a consciousness. Her ghost attached itself to the brain, and is capable of surviving even when the body is killed, since ghosts don?t necessarily die when you kill their hosts, they stick around for some other reason.











Spoiler: ref 3











Also, his skin is pure white, just like these two: (x) (x)



And could you make the doctor's coat like so? clickie 



details you can't really see in the image:





Spoiler: hair









His hair is like this, but in a different colour, green. Which shade of green is up to you c:

He also has random cross clips sprinkled through his hair like so:










Spoiler: eyes



His eyes are like those of the last girl in this picture:






Though, the cross would be red, and the surrounding colour would be black.







Spoiler: bio



before:



Name: Skel 

Titles he gives himself: The Witch Doctor, The Witch Doctor, The Witch Doctor, The Witch Doctor

Name he really hates being called by: Doctor Witch, every variant of it barring ?Witch Doctor?

Species: Witch (Doctor Witch) [This IS a mogekoverse character, and since Meikai is the only known sorcerer and seems to be really powerful and unique to that world, I?m hesitant to make this guy a sorcerer, thus he?s a witch. Also lets me joke around with ?Witch Doctor/Doctor Witch?.]

Height: 173 cm

Likes: Medical Science, Healing magic, Cough medicine, Disinfectant, Inventing things, attention, Being recognised for the utter genius he is (really really isn?t that much of one)

Dislikes: When people call him ?Doctor Witch? or any of its variants (IT SOUNDS SO MUCH LESS COOL  ), seeing his own blood, working in teams, Lack of hygiene



Brief Overview: Thoroughly believes that he?s a main character of an anime. Likes to pose and talk dramatically, but drops the act when he gets mad. Delusional, egoistic ****head who believes himself to be a powerful witch doctor and sadly enough, actually has the medical and magical power to back it up. Naming, titles and the like are all serious business to him. No one takes him seriously at all because of his personality. Has a major interest in the theory of combining his medical magic and scientific knowledge, and a mild interest in the possibility of researching into life and death. Gets better for a brief period of time and actually becomes less of a douche and more serious about his line of work. Lasts about as long as you?d expect.



Backstory: Being one of the few, if not one of the only male witches, he believed that he was someone special. When he found himself to be utterly gifted at healing magic, that?s when his ego suddenly swelled three sizes too large and when he pretty much became near-completely intolerable among the community. Having said that, he DID have a clinic/pharmacy of sorts where he would do his research and provide medical services to the residents of the witch world. Usually, he wouldn?t get many patients since everyone found him and his ego absolutely intolerable; people would only visit if it were something outstandingly serious or if they actually found his dramatics absolutely hilarious. Which was fine by him, really, since it gave him more time to further his skills in medical and scientific magic (by making up weird and probably pointless spells and inventing stuff that varied widely in their usefulness), and surely more people would come to him when they realised his talent and glory anyways.



When he started getting more patients, however, he started to get rather fed up with one thing: that they ALWAYS, and I mean ALWAYS addressed him as ?Doctor Witch? as opposed to his true, glorious title of ?Witch Doctor?. And that absolutely peeved him off to no end, ESPECIALLY since not only had he even painted over the sign he found outside his clinic, hinted rather obviously toward his patients and even outright told them to call him ?WITCH DOCTOR? and not ?DOCTOR WITCH?, they still did it. Eventually, this gave him an identity crisis worthy of any angsty teenager, and in the end, he decided on one thing: That he?s going to live rough in the jungle, get even more powerful, and maybe then people would start calling him by the title he deserves.



Yeah, don?t ask me how his logic works.



As such, he packed his bags, his research equipment and disinfectant and set off. In about a week, his ?jungle lab? ended up looking exactly the same as his clinic back in the witch world, right down to the plumbing and potted plants. So much for ?roughing it out?. Still, it wasn?t all too bad; he did end up helping the local animals, and with a near complete lack of distractions, he eventually developed patience and dedication to his work, and was able to hone his skill of healing magic to an art, and fused it with his studies of medical science to create some of his most successful inventions, such as synthetic multipurpose flesh, just-add-water universal donor blood (in red, black, pink and purple), scented candles which spread disinfectant and spells to accelerate natural restoration of HP and MP. In short, after his time in the jungle, as long as you weren?t dead, he could heal you back to tip-top condition.



?I just realised that half that paragraph also applies to those medics who heal you completely for 10G before every boss fight. Let?s move on.



Eventually, having explored nearly every different alley of healing magic, he decided to experiment taking it one step further, to attempt the reversal of what is only natural, no, not the reversal of death (yet), but the reversal of aging. As such, he eventually developed a trial potion, and just as always, he tested it on himself, trusting in his perfected healing skills to counteract possible negative side effects. Alas, his potion only managed to reverse his age by a measly five years (in the Mogeko universe, most magical beings age very slowly and won?t die of old age anyways), and its side effects? Messing up his state of mind!



Trivia: 


Is on friendly terms with the Great Witch, if you call her actually just listening to his rants and giving a bored nod every once in a while ?friendly?.

At the peak of his power, he was capable of creating a fully functional vegetable from scratch, which could last up to five days. In short, he could create a working body from raw materials, but if it didn?t have a soul, it would just end up dying and falling to pieces.

One week after he moved out, there were rumours of someone sneaking into the old abandoned clinic and stealing all sorts of random things, such as potted plants, the chairs, soap bars, etc. On a stakeout, the Great Witch observed good ol? Skel sneaking in and stealing his own stuff because he couldn?t really stand the unfamiliarity of the jungle. She let him do so.

He never liked the idea of having familiars, thinking they ?cramp his style?. He?s on good terms with hyenas though.




after:



Name: Skel 

Titles he gives himself: xXShinigamiXx, Dark Lord of Death Skel, Fourth Heir of the Fourth House of Death, Scythe-who-cuts-the-depths-of-Hades

Nicknames (given to him by others): Numbskull, Mad Doctor, Skull-Mask-Wearing Big Brother 

Species: Shinigami (self proclaimed)

Actual Species: Witch (Doctor Witch) 

Height: 164 cm (doesn?t stand up straight, 173cm when he does)

Likes: Death, Death Metal, Death theories, Death Note, Bleach, Reading up on near-death experiences, Grim Reapers, Shinigami, Necromancy, The number 4, His familiars, Medical Science

Dislikes: When people can?t see that he?s obviously a Shinigami, When they think that his skull and scythe are plastic (They ARE), People not addressing him by the appropriate title, seeing his own blood, lack of hygiene



Brief Overview: Thoroughly believes that he?s a main character of an anime. Likes to pose and talk dramatically, but drops the act when he gets mad. Delusional, egoistic ****head who believes himself to be a powerful Shinigami but has literally no necromancy skills to back it up. Naming, titles and the like are all serious business to him. No one takes him seriously at all because of his personality. Has an unusual obsession with death. Is generally friendlier and gets along quite well with his familiars, with all of them living a happy, mildly chaotic life in the ?Deathcave?. Now runs a small pharmacy.



Amazing how so much and yet so little has changed, hasn?t it?



Backstory: And now, we?re back to the aftereffects of consuming that potion! As mentioned, it warped his mind subtly, yet drastically, nothing much really changed but most of his mind was just scrambled; thoughts being thrust forward or sealed away as a memory at the back of his head. His passion for furthering his medicinal magic and power had all pushed to the back of his mind, he slowly developed a disturbing interest in death, his somewhat serious attitude reverted back to his good old egoistic, delusional self, and finally, he somehow became friendlier! As more time passed, instead of spending his time productively in making actually useful inventions and becoming an even more powerful healer, he spent his time making ?death potions? which were all just mixtures of poisons, looking up death-related phenomena, and overall somehow managing to act even more pathetically than before.



And it was around this time when he would encounter one of his future familiars, Swarovski, who would grudgingly put up with his increasingly insufferable and immature behaviour and through talking and scolding and attempting to ?counsel? him, making the both of them a little more tolerable before re-interacting with the rest of the world. This relatively peaceful life would last until he brought up the fact that for all his craziness, Skel was capable of bringing people back from the brink of death... and his delusional mind equated this to his mastery over the boundary of life and death, and was thus, quite logically, a death god! 



Yeah, don?t ask me how his brain works.



And so, in his biggest flurry of activity in several years, he bought himself everything any self-respecting death god would need: a skull to wear, the trademark scythe and of course, a long, black, hooded cloak, and moved into the Pitch-Black World. He would eventually attempt to find familiars and make Swarovski nearly burst a blood vessel after winning a bet, wander the world when he felt like it, and overall just live the peaceful and rather pathetic life he?s been living; attempting to use necromancy when his magic is the complete opposite, mess around with his familiars, etc. It?s not exactly clear if this is a better life than before.



Trivia (and what he actually does): 


The ?Deathcave? (his current residence) has been partially converted into some sort of pharmacy, from which he sells his ?brews of dark magic? for 10G a pop, which is how he even has the funds to pay the rent.

He spends most of his time messing around in necromancy, such as raising skeletons and the like. It?s the complete opposite of his normal powers, so the only skeleton he?s ever raised was the plastic one hanging from a hook on the shelf.

Has a one-sided rivalry with Suzkilli. It?s so one-sided, he isn?t even aware of Skel?s existence.

He still wears his full doctor?s outfit under his cloak. His hat and broom are kept in a bunker somewhere. He?s not exactly all that sure why he does it, but he just remembers that it was important.

While it seems that he?s completely forgotten the first portion of his life and that the old him is gone for good, he still has all his medical knowledge and skill somewhere at the back of his brain and the books he?s written, his interest in medical magic and scientific curiosity is suppressed but still there, he still reacts badly to being called a ?Doctor Witch?. He may or may not end up getting better, if getting better refers to his current state of mind fusing with his other two and becoming an abomination of a Witch-Doctor-Shinigami who?s very serious about it and actually devotes his time to achieving it. Thank Fumus it probably won?t come to that.











Spoiler: ref 4











Spoiler: bio



Name: Yaeha

Species: Spotted Hyena

Height: 160cm

Likes: Reading, Mathematics, Chemistry, Medical science, Fresh Meat, Bones

Dislikes: Lions, Unjustified hyena stereotypes, Strenuous exercise, Being disturbed from reading, biting his tongue

Brief Overview: A book-smart introvert of a hyena. Rather disappointed by his boss, but is still loyal because he owes him. Is a pretty big shut-in who would rather stay in the den and study, a very boring person.  Has about half the muscle of your average carnivore from his lack of exercise. Too bad it?s all in the neck and jaws. Prefers to go around in animal form because it makes him look smarter. Wears prescription glasses. Has a bite strength of 190.

Backstory: If you know more than most about hyenas, you?ll know what I mean when I say that hyena births are rather? complicated and painful. And thus, it was expected that his pack went into somewhat of a panic when he was coming out in a rather bad position, as it was putting himself, his mother (the alpha female) and the other unborn hyena pups at a huge risk. Luckily, it just so happened that a powerful doctor witch was in the vicinity collecting herbs, and with the help of some spells and medicine, he and his siblings all got out safely, and his mother was safe. As a result, he was raised with stories of how a mysterious witch doctor had saved the lives of the alpha female of the pack and her children, and as one of the main characters of this tale, he began to hero-worship this doctor he had never met, and aspired to be just like him.

And so, he quit most of his pack hunting, and began studying in an effort to eventually get into a good medical school, where he would train to be a top-notch doctor. While his pack didn?t really approve of this (a pack of traditional hunter-gatherer-scavengers needs all the help it can get), nevertheless, since they knew his motivations, they supported him such as by letting him study during guard duty, pooling their resources to buy textbooks etc and to cut a long and boring story about supportive families and schooling short, he did pretty well, and graduated!

Then came the realisation that his chosen occupation basically equated to wandering around and offering full heals of HP and MP for approximately 10G per service (it was either that or more boring lab/pharmacy work). While he was helping others, it was somewhat? unfulfilling to say the least, since those who came by were usually overleveled as heck and didn?t exactly need the healing most of the time. And it was boring. Really boring. Sitting in the most remote of places for hours on end waiting for travellers tends to get lonely and boring, wouldn?t you agree? On one fine day, he came across an advertisement recruiting familiars stuck to an old abandoned clinic, and to his surprise, on the ad was a picture of a strangely familiar man in a mask, holding a plastic scythe, going by the name of Skel. Knowing by his gut that this was the man who he had looked up to his entire life, he recited the portal spell on the ad, and teleported to the recruitment venue, landing in front of some guy in a plastic skull mask with a happily smug grin on whatever part of his face was visible and a young lady who was staring at him with a mixture of utter disbelief and either rage or exasperation. Next thing he knew there was an angry black swan flapping about, pecking and honking, and that was the beginning of the day he would find out that the kind, helpful and benevolent witch doctor was pretty much a lie, and the new life as the familiar to a delusional, egoistic, pathetic loser would begin.

No, sitting around in a pharmacy isn?t boring or unfulfilling this time, his colleagues and boss are quirky enough, there?s a bunch of interesting research notes to read, and he gets to make his pack proud by working with what is essentially their patron saint and sending home a good portion of his salary.

Trivia: 
Was really, REALLY disappointed after his first actual meeting with his new boss; Skel had already gone off the deep end by then and was even more insufferable after having won his bet, but still decided to stay since there was always the chance he would pleasantly surprise him. Still hasn?t happened.

His pack is rather superstitious and puts a lot of faith in the power of magic, spells and good-luck charms, and near-worships Skel (they don?t know how far off the deep end he?s gone). Nevertheless, they?re a nice bunch who get along well with each other and get a bad rep for scavenging. He has four sisters and a brother.

He sends half his pay back to his pack, along with letters and postcards most of the time. Doesn?t have the heart to tell them what the ?wise and benevolent? witch doctor has become.

As mentioned earlier, he prefers to stay in hyena form since it makes him look smarter; after all, what looks more impressive, a freckly skinny youth poring over a book on medicine or a hyena in glasses doing the same thing? Also, he tends to bite his tongue less in that form.

Gets along well enough with his fellow familiars, he got along with Swarovski despite their first meeting by generally being the most well-behaved of the group, and Mukuro knows him as the big, cute doggie. He doesn?t particularly mind.

While he doesn?t like going out much (he?d rather stay in the cave and read his boss? old notes), Swarovski forces him and the rest of the group to go out walking once in a while for their health.

His laugh is surprisingly less creepy than Swarvoski?s.













*Payment:* 190TBT


----------



## galacticity (Dec 28, 2014)

wait ugh one sec gotta fix the ref


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 28, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> Yay, slots! C:
> Just let me post merge my forum one sec.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


There's no link in your post, but I'm guessing it's the same character from the previous form? If that's case then you're accepted!



Dinomates said:


> *Single/Multi:* Single
> *Reference(s):*
> 
> 
> ...


Accepted! Just a small question but does the dress have layered frills or something?



Ayaya said:


> *Single/Multi:* Single
> *Reference(s):*
> 
> 
> ...


Accepted!



galacticity said:


> *Single/Multi:* Single
> *Reference(s):*
> 
> 
> ...


Accepted!



Alvery said:


> Or, if you?re feeling up to it, I have a multi request XP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooo I'll love to challenge myself with this request! I hope you don't mind being last (sorry!) because I have a feeling that I'm going to take a while with this one.

Skel's/The Witch Doctor's eye and coat references seems to be broken in ref 3. Could you re-upload them again?


One more slot before closing this round! I don't know if I can start doing the sketches today but I'll most definitely start them tomorrow.


----------



## Alvery (Dec 28, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> ooo I'll love to challenge myself with this request! I hope you don't mind being last (sorry!) because I have a feeling that I'm going to take a while with this one.
> 
> Skel's/The Witch Doctor's eye and coat references seems to be broken in ref 3. Could you re-upload them again?
> 
> ...



Ahh thank you for accepting! c: And yup, I definitely don't mind being last :>

Also, I'll go fix them now, thanks for notifying me 
EDIT: fixed!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 28, 2014)

Whoops, it is, sorry. DX I forgot that I didn't include the ref in that post.
Would you like me to repost it?


----------



## Cudon (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes she does but you can handle it however you want to, it's not all that important to me ^^'


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 28, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Ahh thank you for accepting! c: And yup, I definitely don't mind being last :>
> 
> Also, I'll go fix them now, thanks for notifying me
> EDIT: fixed!


No worries! Looking forward to draw Swarovski and The Witch Doctor. *q*

And are you by any chance a fan of Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea?



BlooBelle said:


> Whoops, it is, sorry. DX I forgot that I didn't include the ref in that post.
> Would you like me to repost it?


I thought so ahaha. Don't worry about it, I already quoted your previous form in the slot spoiler. 



Dinomates said:


> Yes she does but you can handle it however you want to, it's not all that important to me ^^'


Great! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## azukitan (Dec 28, 2014)

*Single/Multi:* Multi
*Reference(s):*


Spoiler










*Payment:* 300 BTB

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can include character descriptions for each of them, if you're interested as well <3 ILY, thank you! :'3


----------



## Alvery (Dec 28, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> No worries! Looking forward to draw Swarovski and The Witch Doctor. *q*
> 
> And are you by any chance a fan of Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea?



Yep! c: Are you?


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 28, 2014)

Huffs a slot is open - thanks for considering!

*Single/Multi:* Multi
*Reference(s):* http://lliri.weebly.com/cynthia.html http://lliri.weebly.com/cecil.html
*Payment:* 300 TBT 'cos you deserve way more ; v ;


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 28, 2014)

*Single/Multi:* Single
*Reference(s):* 


Spoiler: Refs
















*Payment:* 100TBT, because your sketches are adorable and I want to pay. c'':


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 28, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Oh absolutely! While I like to design complex armours and weapons designs, recreating them again is not something I enjoy haha.
> 
> I do have a [dA account] but it only has... one art so far lmao. I was really busy between late-October-November so I haven't had time making art during that period. So hopefully once I finish the adopt (or maybe make a set idk) it'll start to look more like a gallery!
> 
> Thank you! I'm usually a bit slow when it comes to drawing (especially colouring since that's my least favourite thing to do), but I couldn't resist when I saw the characters that have been requested in the thread.



Ehe I understand! I was busy during that time was well, had my final exams and so kinda died AHAHA. I can't wait to see more of your art - and such a wonderful first piece of art! I remember my first dA art.. Aha that was like 2 years ago omg.

Really? I love colouring! Aha - for me it's lining that urks me :'D so unless it's something special then I just go from sketch to colour. But tbh your sketch looks neat enough to be a line art 8'D 
And yes I understand that feeling - everyone has either such adorable or interesting characters amg.


----------



## Emzy (Dec 28, 2014)

OMG i hope the slots are still open ^7^

*Single/Multi:* Multi
*Reference(s):* 
Amara:
http://fav.me/d5u3pi8
http://fav.me/d5efgg4
can u draw her in her shinigami form plisu <3 (her shoes are the same as casual but with a cross instead like on her headband - see second pic)
Charlotte:
http://fav.me/d8awi01
With the cape on please 
*Payment:* 400 tbt
Thank you for this chance


----------



## pengutango (Dec 28, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Spoiler: For pengutango
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cute!! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2014)

Woww all your new sketches are so cute! T vT I like your new signature on the art too. Wish I had something for you to draw lmao 
(looking forward to seeing what you do with Alvery's characters in particular ;p)


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 29, 2014)

Just saw mine! Thank you so much she looks lovely!! Love your style c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 29, 2014)

*Single/Multi:* Single
*Reference(s):* http://imgur.com/G9AAZak,jxMRqdo,dPLUlYw,9CLNG7Z,XjARif7#0
*Payment:* None correct?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 29, 2014)

*Single/Multi:* Multi
*Reference(s):* [x] [x]
*Payment:* 180TBT ​


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 29, 2014)

Woaah just look at those amount of requests while I was away. Ah well, since it's pretty close to New Years I'll accept all forms before this post! Gonna tweak the slots a bit based on difficulty of the request so I hope some of you guys who had requested earlier don't mind waiting a little longer. OTL



azukitan said:


> *Single/Multi:* Multi
> *Reference(s):*
> 
> 
> ...


That'll be great, actually! I don't mind if whether you PM them to me or post it in this thread. Whichever is easier for you. ♥



Alvery said:


> Yep! c: Are you?


Yes I am haha! God I love it to bits and other games by Mogeko. I swear that's the only game that I've cried to all endings. Whether the ending is happy or just plain upsetting.



Lilliee said:


> Ehe I understand! I was busy during that time was well, had my final exams and so kinda died AHAHA. I can't wait to see more of your art - and such a wonderful first piece of art! I remember my first dA art.. Aha that was like 2 years ago omg.
> 
> Really? I love colouring! Aha - for me it's lining that urks me :'D so unless it's something special then I just go from sketch to colour. But tbh your sketch looks neat enough to be a line art 8'D
> And yes I understand that feeling - everyone has either such adorable or interesting characters amg.


*pats your shoulder* I'm glad those days are over for you! And thank you for those kind words. I felt really bad for making azukitan wait so long for my side of the art trade so I put a lot of effort into that first piece. I watched you back on dA (thanks for the watch by the way!) and wow, your colouring style really brings out your art! I can definitely see why you love colouring.

Yeah, I'm never happy with the way I colour to begin with. As for lining, well, I never bother doing that to begin with ahaha. I'm pretty lazy so I just clean my sketch before adding the colours and I'm done! 

Exactly. That's why I just can't say no to any requests I see here. qvq



pengutango said:


> Super cute!! Thanks a bunch!


I'm glad you like it. Thanks for requesting!



Zane said:


> Woww all your new sketches are so cute! T vT I like your new signature on the art too. Wish I had something for you to draw lmao
> (looking forward to seeing what you do with Alvery's characters in particular ;p)


Thank you, Zane. And I'm glad I've managed to make them look cute in other people's eyes. I've always felt that I've never had the knack of drawing cute things but I guess I'm being too hard on myself haha. And you can always request the two guys in your signature! Or a favourite villager in either anthro or gijinka version.



MindlessPatch said:


> Just saw mine! Thank you so much she looks lovely!! Love your style c:


Thank you so much, Patch. Really appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Alvery (Dec 29, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Yes I am haha! God I love it to bits and other games by Mogeko. I swear that's the only game that I've cried to all endings. Whether the ending is happy or just plain upsetting.


Oooh, what other games by Mogeko have you played? c: Out of all the games, Mogeko Castle's my favourite |D But out of everything Mogeko's done, my favourite is a series of comics + a minigame called Ice Scream :>


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm planning to camp here now. These are truly adorable! Don't mind me uvu


----------



## Emzy (Dec 29, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG OMG thank you so much for accepting <33333


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 29, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Oooh, what other games by Mogeko have you played? c: Out of all the games, Mogeko Castle's my favourite |D But out of everything Mogeko's done, my favourite is a series of comics + a minigame called Ice Scream :>


So far I've finished Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea and Mogeko's Castle. I've played at least half of The Gray Garden before I had to stop playing it for a while due to RL circumstances. I might get back to playing that actually.



starlark said:


> I'm planning to camp here now. These are truly adorable! Don't mind me uvu


Thanks, starlark! Look forward to see you soon!



Emzy said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG thank you so much for accepting <33333


No problem haha!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Woaah just look at those amount of requests while I was away. Ah well, since it's pretty close to New Years I'll accept all forms before this post! Gonna tweak the slots a bit based on difficulty of the request so I hope some of you guys who had requested earlier don't mind waiting a little longer. OTL



Wowow! Don't overwhelm yourself! oo:


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 29, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Wowow! Don't overwhelm yourself! oo:



Compare to the crapload of stress I've dealt back in October-November, I think I'll be able to power through the requests just fine haha. Thanks for the concern though! (?̀ᴗ?́)و


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 29, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Woaah just look at those amount of requests while I was away. Ah well, since it's pretty close to New Years I'll accept all forms before this post! Gonna tweak the slots a bit based on difficulty of the request so I hope some of you guys who had requested earlier don't mind waiting a little longer. OTL


Oh my thank you. That's very kind of you.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 29, 2014)

Ahh, thank you for accepting my request, honey! If it's too much work, you can just draw one of my characters :'3


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 30, 2014)

Spoiler: For BlooBelle










It's really hot where I am so I'm feeling kinda sluggish today. I hope you like it though BlooBelle!

And no problem guys!


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 30, 2014)

That looks cute  I really like your art style, especially how you draw the eyes <3
Where do you live, if you don't mind telling? It's hot where I am too (I'm in Indonesia) so I envy those who gets winter/snow this time of the year... Also, thank you for accepting my request!


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 30, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> That looks cute  I really like your art style, especially how you draw the eyes <3
> Where do you live, if you don't mind telling? It's hot where I am too (I'm in Indonesia) so I envy those who gets winter/snow this time of the year... Also, thank you for accepting my request!


Thank you so much! I'm glad it looks OK since I tend to have trouble with drawing rounded eyes haha.

I'm from Australia so yeah, no snow for me either. I wouldn't mind getting extra snow from other countries tbh because I've had enough with this humid weather already! OTL

And no worries!


----------



## Emzy (Dec 30, 2014)

It's boiling over here too OTL (australia) hahaha i really want snow *u*


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 30, 2014)

Emzy said:


> It's boiling over here too OTL (australia) hahaha i really want snow *u*



Oh hey, awesome to see another fellow Australian!


----------



## Emzy (Dec 30, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Oh hey, awesome to see another fellow Australian!



OMG so cool!! There's so many aussies here DDD


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 30, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> *pats your shoulder* I'm glad those days are over for you! And thank you for those kind words. I felt really bad for making azukitan wait so long for my side of the art trade so I put a lot of effort into that first piece. I watched you back on dA (thanks for the watch by the way!) and wow, your colouring style really brings out your art! I can definitely see why you love colouring.
> 
> Yeah, I'm never happy with the way I colour to begin with. As for lining, well, I never bother doing that to begin with ahaha. I'm pretty lazy so I just clean my sketch before adding the colours and I'm done!
> 
> Exactly. That's why I just can't say no to any requests I see here. qvq



Thanks for accepting my request > u < ♥ PLease don't overload yourself ahHAHA 8'D (like I did now I'm just - letting it...stay there)

ajksdk Azu draws like how Sonic runs - so fast D< I had an AT with her and she completed her part in like a few days or so /crying. My part took aagggees. Felt really bad so I went all out too :'D
and n'aw, ty so much for the watch! ♥ I'm super honoured ehe ~

amg my sketches are like super messy so i can't really clean them - I envy that you can sketch so neatly uwah :'D
Have you tried painting? It frustrates me to no end ; v ; I aim to be able to paint someday HAHA. 

and ugh, Australian weather is horrible ; A ; It was 32 degrees a day or two, and now it's like windy D<


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 30, 2014)

Emzy said:


> OMG so cool!! There's so many aussies here DDD



I don't usually get to meet people from Australia in other forums I used to go to so it's pretty neat to meet a few here!



Lilliee said:


> Thanks for accepting my request > u < ♥ PLease don't overload yourself ahHAHA 8'D (like I did now I'm just - letting it...stay there)
> 
> ajksdk Azu draws like how Sonic runs - so fast D< I had an AT with her and she completed her part in like a few days or so /crying. My part took aagggees. Felt really bad so I went all out too :'D
> and n'aw, ty so much for the watch! ♥ I'm super honoured ehe ~
> ...



No worries!

Yeah I've tried painting few times on SAI and tbh it wasn't fun at all haha. Mainly because I can't find the right brush setting that doesn't make the artwork look like it's just been soft-shaded or something. Haven't tried with CS5 yet so hopefully (when I feel motivated) I'll do it again someday!

Oh yeah, definitely. Even having my fan at max speed isn't able to cool me down ugh


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 30, 2014)

I edited my request a bit, hope that's okay!! Just changed one of them to another character :3


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 30, 2014)

AHH WHAT I LOVE IT. <3<3<3
I'll give you a tbt tip just because it's so purty. Thank you again!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Meant to quote, sorry. I'm talking about my pic ofc. -w-


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 30, 2014)

smooches honey-senpai
I MISSED U BB
they all look lovely so far <3333!!! keep up the great work :'>


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 31, 2014)

Spoiler: For Dinomates











I've never drawn that hairstyle before so I hope it looks OK ahaha. Thank you for requesting!



emmatheweirdo said:


> I edited my request a bit, hope that's okay!! Just changed one of them to another character :3


No worries, emma. Thanks for letting me know! Are they also friends by the way?



BlooBelle said:


> AHH WHAT I LOVE IT. <3<3<3
> I'll give you a tbt tip just because it's so purty. Thank you again!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


I'm glad you like it! And thank you for the kind tip, I really do appreciate it.



Shirohibiki said:


> smooches honey-senpai
> I MISSED U BB
> they all look lovely so far <3333!!! keep up the great work :'>


Heeey! ♥ Yeah I'm back doing art again so I hope this time I'll see you again when I'm open after I clear the second batch. Sorry I haven't contacted you for a while. I missed you too!

And thank you as always, Shiro!


----------



## Cudon (Dec 31, 2014)

It looks so perfect thank you o <333


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 31, 2014)

Spoiler: For Ayaya










Finished Ayaya's request! Probably the last piece of art I've done in 2014. qvq




Dinomates said:


> It looks so perfect thank you o <333


You're welcome!


----------



## Emzy (Dec 31, 2014)

Your art is always so on point ;u; i'm inspired to sketch by you but then when i try i stuff up OTL


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 31, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Spoiler: For Ayaya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG you draw her so perfectly ksljdfksjfj I love the pose you use for her!! and the fact that's she's smilling to a butterfly... IT'S PERFECT. I'm really honored to be last piece you draw in 2014 q_q Hopefully 2015 will be a great year for you! Thank you so much for the wonderful drawing. I really, really love it <3


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 31, 2014)

Emzy said:


> Your art is always so on point ;u; i'm inspired to sketch by you but then when i try i stuff up OTL


Thank you! Though tbh I'm running out of ideas for poses very quickly haha //sweats a lot

Aww don't be so hard on yourself, Emzy! Make sure to take breaks and relax if you feel like it's not going well at the moment, OK? 



Ayaya said:


> OMG you draw her so perfectly ksljdfksjfj I love the pose you use for her!! and the fact that's she's smilling to a butterfly... IT'S PERFECT. I'm really honored to be last piece you draw in 2014 q_q Hopefully 2015 will be a great year for you! Thank you so much for the wonderful drawing. I really, really love it <3


You're very welcome! I'm glad that it turned out well ahaha. I also wish you a good year when 2015 arrives in your timezone! ☆


----------



## lazuli (Dec 31, 2014)

_STABS MYSELF IN THE CHEST_
should i even try to post my ref again for next year or


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 31, 2014)

I just want to stop in and say that these are all wonderful and your art style is very cool! I look forward to seeing the rest. : )


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 31, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> No worries, emma. Thanks for letting me know! Are they also friends by the way?


*oh yeah, i've been working on back stories and as of right now this is what i have:*
they live in the time during the renaissance. venice is in around 15 years old. she is care-free and kind to all living things. darby is a lonely deer/human hybrid and he's around 7 years old. he's been lost from his family for a long time, around 5 years. when he meets venice and sees how kind she is, he clings to her as if she were his own mother. venice tells him to start calling her sister and that's what their relationship basically becomes. she is the older "sister" who looks out for her younger "brother" and helps him try to find his real family.
*i hope that's enough to help you get an idea ;w;*​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 31, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Heeey! ♥ Yeah I'm back doing art again so I hope this time I'll see you again when I'm open after I clear the second batch. Sorry I haven't contacted you for a while. I missed you too!
> 
> And thank you as always, Shiro!



oh youll see me around bb ;3 i just have to remember to check the museum...rip
AND NO ITS OK seriously dont worry haha <3 im bad at keeping up too :'> 
SMOOCHES U <3333


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 3, 2015)

Spoiler: For galacticity










Decided to polish up my style because there were few areas that bothered me a lot. I swear each time I draw someone's character in my "chibi" style they get taller compare to the previous request lmao.

Anyway I hope you like it!




computertrash said:


> _STABS MYSELF IN THE CHEST_
> should i even try to post my ref again for next year or


You definitely should post your request this year!! I would love to try and draw one of your trolls.



Amissapanda said:


> I just want to stop in and say that these are all wonderful and your art style is very cool! I look forward to seeing the rest. : )


Thank you very much! I really appreciate it.



emmatheweirdo said:


> *oh yeah, i've been working on back stories and as of right now this is what i have:*
> they live in the time during the renaissance. venice is in around 15 years old. she is care-free and kind to all living things. darby is a lonely deer/human hybrid and he's around 7 years old. he's been lost from his family for a long time, around 5 years. when he meets venice and sees how kind she is, he clings to her as if she were his own mother. venice tells him to start calling her sister and that's what their relationship basically becomes. she is the older "sister" who looks out for her younger "brother" and helps him try to find his real family.
> *i hope that's enough to help you get an idea ;w;*​


Well it's a good thing I asked because I assumed Darby was around the same age as Venice ahaha. Thanks for the heads up!



Shirohibiki said:


> oh youll see me around bb ;3 i just have to remember to check the museum...rip
> AND NO ITS OK seriously dont worry haha <3 im bad at keeping up too :'>
> SMOOCHES U <3333



ooo then I'll be looking forward for your visit!


----------



## Emzy (Jan 3, 2015)

Another splendid piece *u*
(just wondering if you don't mind do you mind if i change one of the characters in my order?><


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 3, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Another splendid piece *u*
> (just wondering if you don't mind do you mind if i change one of the characters in my order?><


Nope, I don't mind at all.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 3, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Nope, I don't mind at all.



Yay!! Thank you so much!!!
I made a new OC hehe 



Spoiler: new order



Single/Multi: Multi
Reference(s): 
Amara:
http://fav.me/d5u3pi8
http://fav.me/d5efgg4
can u draw her in her shinigami form plisu <3 (her shoes are the same as casual but with a cross instead like on her headband - see second pic)
Lilith:
http://sta.sh/26xjlf1q5pc
If you could draw them interacting:
Lilith is quite spoilt so maybe her throwing a tantrum whilst amara looking slightly annoyed but still very stoic
If you can't noworries ^7^ 
Lilith in a snobby prideful pose? xD
and Amara with tears in her eyes?
[strike]Charlotte:
http://fav.me/d8awi01
With the cape on please [/strike] 
Payment: 400 tbt



- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry the sketches are so messy xDDD


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 3, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Yay!! Thank you so much!!!
> I made a new OC hehe
> 
> 
> ...



No worries. Your new character looks very cute by the way! Do you happen to have her colour palette?


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 3, 2015)

It is so hot how are you even coping.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 3, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> No worries. Your new character looks very cute by the way! Do you happen to have her colour palette?



Thank you ^u^ it's not finalised but probs something like this:


Spoiler






I forgot to add but the cloth in her hair is also black rimmed with gold


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 3, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> It is so hot how are you even coping.



Thankfully tonight isn't that hot compare to the last few days ahaha. I think it's around 22-24?C where I live.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 3, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> It is so hot how are you even coping.



dude ikr ;A; i'm melting TT^TT


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 3, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Thank you ^u^ it's not finalised but probs something like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wow I can't believe myself that I just missed your post.

I'll update the first post in a sec!


----------



## Emzy (Jan 3, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Wow I can't believe myself that I just missed your post.
> 
> I'll update the first post in a sec!



Thank you so much!! I'm so excited ^Q^


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 3, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Thankfully tonight isn't that hot compare to the last few days ahaha. I think it's around 22-24?C where I live.


It's cooling down atm but - oh my jesus. 
=A = but then I checked again and it's cooling down for 1 day, then going to be 35+ for the next 5 days AHAHAA //dead. 



Emzy said:


> dude ikr ;A; i'm melting TT^TT


8'D im crying at the imagination of mid Jan.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 3, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> It's cooling down atm but - oh my jesus.
> =A = but then I checked again and it's cooling down for 1 day, then going to be 35+ for the next 5 days AHAHAA //dead.
> 
> 
> 8'D im crying at the imagination of mid Jan.


 luckily i'm going to japan hurhurhur


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 3, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> It's cooling down atm but - oh my jesus.
> =A = but then I checked again and it's cooling down for 1 day, then going to be 35+ for the next 5 days AHAHAA //dead.
> 
> 
> 8'D im crying at the imagination of mid Jan.


Good ol' Australia. qvq Honestly I wish autumn would come already.



Emzy said:


> luckily i'm going to japan hurhurhur



That's awesome! Man I wish I could go back there again ahaha. Where about in Japan are you going?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 4, 2015)

I just thought I'd mention that I added more of a bio on the two I requested! {x} Just give more details about them and such :3 Tysm again!! <33


----------



## Emzy (Jan 4, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Good ol' Australia. qvq Honestly I wish autumn would come already.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! Man I wish I could go back there again ahaha. Where about in Japan are you going?


only to tokyo lol we're only going for a week ><''


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 4, 2015)

Spoiler: For KelseyHendrix










Finished KelseyHendrix's request! I'm halfway there cries




emmatheweirdo said:


> I just thought I'd mention that I added more of a bio on the two I requested! {x} Just give more details about them and such :3 Tysm again!! <33


A bio is always welcomed and appreciated here, and it'll definitely help out a lot when I get to yours so thank you for that!



Emzy said:


> only to tokyo lol we're only going for a week ><''


Nice! If you're lucky enough you should go to Ghibli Museum! I wanted to go there when I first went to Tokyo but alas, not enough time. But I'm sure you'll have a blast over there because the customer service is unreal, so I can sorta understand why my father complains the service over here a lot ahaha.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 4, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Spoiler: For KelseyHendrix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We just booked tickets yesterday DDD me and my brother are so excited!!!!! Hehe that's what my mum says too xDD


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 4, 2015)

Emzy said:


> We just booked tickets yesterday DDD me and my brother are so excited!!!!! Hehe that's what my mum says too xDD



Ahhh congratulations!! I would love to hear your experience after you guys have your holiday there!


----------



## Emzy (Jan 4, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Ahhh congratulations!! I would love to hear your experience after you guys have your holiday there!



Hehe thank you *u* I'm looking forward to it so much hahah i'm pretty obsessed with Japan lol I even bought a diary so i can write the happenings LOL


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 4, 2015)

keep up the work, i love seeing each new piece!! <333


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 4, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Spoiler: For KelseyHendrix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooomfg it's so cute. c''': Thank you so so much!


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

ooooh i will definitely be lurking here for an opening *o*


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 4, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Hehe thank you *u* I'm looking forward to it so much hahah i'm pretty obsessed with Japan lol I even bought a diary so i can write the happenings LOL


That's great! And yeah, I really love it there especially the confectioneries. I'm not much of a sweet tooth anymore so I can't handle most sweets over here, but in Japan I can eat them all day haha. It's not overwhelming rich which is great in my book. 



Shirohibiki said:


> keep up the work, i love seeing each new piece!! <333


Thank you! I'm really happy to hear that ahaha



KelseyHendrix said:


> Oooooomfg it's so cute. c''': Thank you so so much!


I'm glad you like it! And thank you for the generous tip qvq



snapdragon said:


> ooooh i will definitely be lurking here for an opening *o*


Thanks! I will try my best to clear all slots around 20th January. If not then definitely before February. OTL


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> That's great! And yeah, I really love it there especially the confectioneries. I'm not much of a sweet tooth anymore so I can't handle most sweets over here, but in Japan I can eat them all day haha. It's not overwhelming rich which is great in my book.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm really happy to hear that ahaha
> ...



okkkkkkkk ＼(^ω^＼)


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 6, 2015)

Spoiler: For Chibi.Hoshi










Finished Chibi.Hoshi's request. The last single request for this batch woo!


----------



## lazuli (Jan 6, 2015)

computertrash said:


> oh YAAAAAAAA!!!
> *Single/Multi:* single
> *Reference(s):*
> 
> ...



lmaoo found this WAY back on the second page where it was promptly ignored
idk if i can leave it here so ill just
leave it
here


----------



## Emzy (Jan 6, 2015)

Honey prince sama ^7^ I finished my new OC yey~
I'll make a ref soon but this is what she looks like 


Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: updated order



Single/Multi: Multi
Reference(s): 
Amara:
http://fav.me/d5u3pi8
http://fav.me/d5efgg4
can u draw her in her shinigami form plisu <3 (her shoes are the same as casual but with a cross instead like on her headband - see second pic)
Lilith:
http://fav.me/d8ctvnw
If you could draw them interacting:
Lilith is quite spoilt so maybe her throwing a tantrum whilst amara looking slightly annoyed but still very stoic
If you can't noworries ^7^ 
Lilith in a snobby prideful pose? xD
and Amara with tears in her eyes?
Charlotte:
http://fav.me/d8awi01
With the cape on please  
Payment: 400 tbt


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 6, 2015)

Single/Multi: Single
Reference(s): My Mayor Korra* I attached an image here... 
Payment: 25TBT

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just realized you were full atm! Sorry but will be lurking if that's okay<3


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 6, 2015)

computertrash said:


> lmaoo found this WAY back on the second page where it was promptly ignored
> idk if i can leave it here so ill just
> leave it
> here


I don't remember how I missed your post but I'm really sorry about that! Could you post your form again when my slots are open? Both Ayaya and BlooBelle posted their form again when I was open so that's why I accepted their forms in the first place. It's tedious, I know, but I don't have a waiting list or hold/reserve forms because it'll overwhelm me.



Emzy said:


> Honey prince sama ^7^ I finished my new OC yey~
> I'll make a ref soon but this is what she looks like
> 
> 
> ...


Your vector art is flawless as always! I'll add the updated form to the first post after I finish Lilliee's request.



esweeeny said:


> Single/Multi: Single
> Reference(s): My Mayor Korra* I attached an image here...
> Payment: 25TBT
> 
> ...


No worries! And thank you very much, I appreciate it.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 6, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Your vector art is flawless as always! I'll add the updated form to the first post after I finish Lilliee's request.


Hehe thank you honeyprince! I'm sorry I'm changing so much lol 
Can't wait to see Lilliee's  
+ how are you faring? Its so hot where I am atm


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 6, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For The Hidden Owl & buuunii
> ...


Oh my gosh I didn't see this earlier

HES A BEAST AYYY

So good! Thank you!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *Single/Multi:* Multi
> *Reference(s):* [x]
> *Payment:* 180TBT ​



I updated my form since I have more refs and better bios c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 6, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Spoiler: For Chibi.Hoshi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH! SHE IS SO CUTE! Thank you <3333


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 6, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Hehe thank you honeyprince! I'm sorry I'm changing so much lol
> Can't wait to see Lilliee's
> + how are you faring? Its so hot where I am atm


No problem! It's actually really helpful for me so I do appreciate the changes haha.

I'm almost finished drawing Lilliee's character Cecil, and I'm halfway with her other character Cynthia so it'll be finished today. If not, then the latest will be around tomorrow morning!

It's actually been cool in my area for the last few days! I hope it'll last till the end of summer because the temperature is literally perfect.



The Hidden Owl said:


> Oh my gosh I didn't see this earlier
> 
> HES A BEAST AYYY
> 
> So good! Thank you!


aah I'm glad you like it! I was psyched to draw yours because I was able to draw a guy character. So thank you for that!



emmatheweirdo said:


> I updated my form since I have more refs and better bios c:


Thank you! The more references the better!


----------



## Emzy (Jan 6, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> No problem! It's actually really helpful for me so I do appreciate the changes haha.
> 
> I'm almost finished drawing Lilliee's character Cecil, and I'm halfway with her other character Cynthia so it'll be finished today. If not, then the latest will be around tomorrow morning!
> 
> It's actually been cool in my area for the last few days! I hope it'll last till the end of summer because the temperature is literally perfect.


Phew that's good ^3^
hehe I'm so excited to see your work xDDDD
Wahhh lemme come to where u live not stalker ish at all~ *innocent smile* ^u^ I'm legit melting LOL


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 6, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Thank you! The more references the better!



yayay c: i can't wait!! tysm <33


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 7, 2015)

Spoiler: For Lilliee










Finished Lilliee's request!


----------



## Emzy (Jan 7, 2015)

Hahahah perfect as always


----------



## azukitan (Jan 7, 2015)

My expression whenever I see your gorgeous works:





Also, would it be alright if I changed my request, honey? I actually want a couple art of my demon boys instead. Sorry for being so fickle //sobs


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 7, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Hahahah perfect as always


Thanks!



azukitan said:


> My expression whenever I see your gorgeous works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao that gif of Gandalf (for some reason spell check thinks it's spelled Gondola?? what) is perfect.

And yes, of course!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 7, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Lmao that gif of Gandalf (for some reason spell check thinks it's spelled Gondola?? what) is perfect.
> 
> And yes, of course!



LOL!!! I can totally picture Gandalf in a gondola, though. Is that weird? =u=

Yeee~ thank you kindly <3 Here are some picture refs for 'em: [x][x]

Koryu (pink) - Impish, happy-go-lucky, extroverted
Daemon (blue) - Aloof, sarcastic, witty

Lubs ya lots c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actuallyyyy, it would have been better if I had filled out a new form XD

*Single/Multi:* Multi
*Reference(s):* [x][x]

Koryu (pink) - Impish, happy-go-lucky, extroverted
Daemon (blue) - Aloof, sarcastic, witty
*Payment:* 150 tbt


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 7, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Spoiler: For Lilliee
> 
> 
> 
> ...













holy- uwahhhh! ; v ;

Thank you so much for drawing these two! ♥
You've captured their personalities wonderfully - and seeing her face just cracks me up 8D

And your sketches are so neat like what the hell. 





 Again, thank you! ; 7 ;


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 8, 2015)

azukitan said:


> LOL!!! I can totally picture Gandalf in a gondola, though. Is that weird? =u=
> 
> Yeee~ thank you kindly <3 Here are some picture refs for 'em: [x][x]
> 
> ...


Having the opportunity to draw *♂*x*♂* couples makes me so happy you don't understand aaaah. And thanks for refilling the form! I'll update the first post after I finish emma's. (◍?ᴗ?◍)❤



Lilliee said:


> holy- uwahhhh! ; v ;
> 
> Thank you so much for drawing these two! ♥
> You've captured their personalities wonderfully - and seeing her face just cracks me up 8D
> ...



Shhh it's OK because they are literally perfect together (why isn't this pairing canon yet sob)

You're welcome! I love to draw couples when one of the characters is a huge tsun and cannot deal with the other character's affections. (/ v\)


----------



## sej (Jan 8, 2015)

Omg your art is too cute! <3
AHHH!
I will be lurking for a slot


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

ahhhhh lilliee's is so cute!! i can't wait to see mine omg ;w; <33


----------



## Emzy (Jan 8, 2015)

yo honey~ i'm gonna be away for awhile and idk if there's going to be wifi so would u like me to pay now?


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone!



Emzy said:


> yo honey~ i'm gonna be away for awhile and idk if there's going to be wifi so would u like me to pay now?


If you can pay either after I post your request here or when I VM you that would be great.


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 8, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Shhh it's OK because they are literally perfect together (why isn't this pairing canon yet sob)
> 
> You're welcome! I love to draw couples when one of the characters is a huge tsun and cannot deal with the other character's affections. (/ v\)



It's not canon because the creator (me) is lazy on what to do after they become canon. 8'D 
AHAHAHA /shot.

sahjfs tsun characters will be the death of me. ; v ;
Anyway, thanks for drawing my characters! * 7 * I'll stalk around and see what oc's you have mwuhaha. >D


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 8, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> It's not canon because the creator (me) is lazy on what to do after they become canon. 8'D
> AHAHAHA /shot.
> 
> sahjfs tsun characters will be the death of me. ; v ;
> Anyway, thanks for drawing my characters! * 7 * I'll stalk around and see what oc's you have mwuhaha. >D



Go to third base tbh. //jk jk

I have a huge weakness to tsundere characters and teasing them is so much fun. qvq

You're welcome! I don't really have a lot of OCs (3-4?) because I rarely draw for myself haha, but thank you anyway.


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 8, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Go to third base tbh. //jk jk
> 
> I have a huge weakness to tsundere characters and teasing them is so much fun. qvq
> 
> You're welcome! I don't really have a lot of OCs (3-4?) because I rarely draw for myself haha, but thank you anyway.



why not home run as well /shot dead 8'D

So in an otome game, you'd go for the tsundere? >D For me, I never learn my lesson. I go for the angelic smiles guy and later on he turns to be some demon lord orz :'D

ahAH oh man I get you, I nEVER draw my OC's. :'D I dont know why AHHA. EVen if I do it's never finished. 
//cries at my OC horde.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 8, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> If you can pay either after I post your request here or when I VM you that would be great.



i can't guarantee like an immediate reply tho ><


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 8, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> why not home run as well /shot dead 8'D
> 
> So in an otome game, you'd go for the tsundere? >D For me, I never learn my lesson. I go for the angelic smiles guy and later on he turns to be some demon lord orz :'D
> 
> ...



In a heartbeat lmao. Though I'll probably save it for last otherwise I won't touch the other routes.

What's worst is that I haven't developed any back stories on my characters, heck I haven't even given  them their names. OTL The very least I've done is their personalities so I guess that's something.


Emzy said:


> i can't guarantee like an immediate reply tho ><


That's alright. As long it's not a year then I can wait haha. If you're certain you can't pay or respond in that week just let me know beforehand and we're cool.


----------



## bunella (Jan 8, 2015)

good luck on this uwu

omfg you got a request from buuuni, lucky q v q​


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2015)

*Single/Multi:* Single please c:
*Reference(s):* 

*Payment:* N/A


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 8, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> In a heartbeat lmao. Though I'll probably save it for last otherwise I won't touch the other routes.
> 
> What's worst is that I haven't developed any back stories on my characters, heck I haven't even given  them their names. OTL The very least I've done is their personalities so I guess that's something.



oH... I didn't think of that 8'D Hrmmmm - but if you went for home base - you could unlock a secret route * O * 
AHAHAH omfg :'D

I think all I have is OC design, his/her name and personality. Heck - my ♂x♂ couple have the names 1 and 2 'cos I'm that lazy 8'D. 
and the worse thing is I keep buying adoptables to help out some friends and then I get commissions for the adoptables 'cos I'm so attached to the design but i call them "adopt red" or something and the cycle repeats. 
//useless OC owner.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 8, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> In a heartbeat lmao. Though I'll probably save it for last otherwise I won't touch the other routes.
> 
> What's worst is that I haven't developed any back stories on my characters, heck I haven't even given  them their names. OTL The very least I've done is their personalities so I guess that's something.
> 
> That's alright. As long it's not a year then I can wait haha. If you're certain you can't pay or respond in that week just let me know beforehand and we're cool.



i can guarantee a reply in two weeks LOL since i come back then ^7^ i'll try and see if i can steal sme wifi xD but i promise i'm not scamming you or anything lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 8, 2015)

loving everything so far omg <333 /lays on ur artwork
ALWAYS KEEP UP THE GR10 WORK BB~~~


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 9, 2015)

Spoiler: For emmatheweirdo










Finished emma's request! First time drawing a child so I hope it looks OK??


Thanks bunella!



Chiisanacx said:


> *Single/Multi:* Single please c:
> *Reference(s):* View attachment 80111
> *Payment:* N/A


Slots are currently full so I'm not accepting any new requests atm, sorry!



Lilliee said:


> oH... I didn't think of that 8'D Hrmmmm - but if you went for home base - you could unlock a secret route * O *
> AHAHAH omfg :'D
> 
> I think all I have is OC design, his/her name and personality. Heck - my ♂x♂ couple have the names 1 and 2 'cos I'm that lazy 8'D.
> ...


whispers secret route is actually Cecil's route //ko'd by Cynthia's wind spells

I haven't tried buying adoptables yet because I feel bad if I don't draw them constantly, y'know? And I'm too poor to buy commissions atm unless I do art trades when I have time. OTL



Emzy said:


> i can guarantee a reply in two weeks LOL since i come back then ^7^ i'll try and see if i can steal sme wifi xD but i promise i'm not scamming you or anything lol


Nah I trust you so I'm not worried at all! Go have fun in those two weeks OK?



Shirohibiki said:


> loving everything so far omg <333 /lays on ur artwork
> ALWAYS KEEP UP THE GR10 WORK BB~~~


Thank you very much! (◍?ᴗ?◍)❤


----------



## Alvery (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey, honeyprince~ c: Just wondering, how do you come up with OC designs? Yours are all so pretty and interesting *A* looks at my lame ocs XD


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Spoiler: For emmatheweirdo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my gooooooooooodnessssssssssssssssss ;3; -stares for hours on end- ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh they're so precious omg i'm in love <333333333 thank you sosososososososososososo much oh man i'm dying darby looks so tiny and cute!! and venice, oh man the way you did the flower crown is amazing wahh perect height difference too!! it's perf okok you're perf blesssssss tysm c: omfg

would it be at all possible to add his little deer tail though? i probably forgot to mention that kms if not, it's ok just thought i'd ask idk ;w;


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 9, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Hey, honeyprince~ c: Just wondering, how do you come up with OC designs? Yours are all so pretty and interesting *A* looks at my lame ocs XD



Mainly playing video games gives me inspirations! I like to look at the details on weapons, armours, motifs, etc. Drakengard, Fire Emblem, Rogue Galaxy and Persona are few of the games that has great designs!

Sometimes I create OCs and their personalities based on my mood. I'm not sure how to explain it any further than that since it just kinda happen haha.



emmatheweirdo said:


> oh my gooooooooooodnessssssssssssssssss ;3; -stares for hours on end- ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh they're so precious omg i'm in love <333333333 thank you sosososososososososososo much oh man i'm dying darby looks so tiny and cute!! and venice, oh man the way you did the flower crown is amazing wahh perect height difference too!! it's perf okok you're perf blesssssss tysm c: omfg
> 
> would it be at all possible to add his little deer tail though? i probably forgot to mention that kms if not, it's ok just thought i'd ask idk ;w;


I'm glad you like it!

That's perfectly fine! I've updated the sketch in the previous post (and the first post in a minute).


----------



## Alvery (Jan 9, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Mainly playing video games gives me inspirations! I like to look at the details on weapons, armours, motifs, etc. Drakengard, Fire Emblem, Rogue Galaxy and Persona are few of the games that has great designs!
> 
> Sometimes I create OCs and their personalities based on my mood. I'm not sure how to explain it any further than that since it just kinda happen haha.


Ah, I see :3 I'm currently trying to come up with a design for Skel's hat. Though, all the designs I can come up with at the moment just look odd in my head, lol XD (one of the designs has operating tools hanging from the underside of the rim of the hat like those hats that gave corks attached to keep away bugs haha)

And yeah, I know what you mean. Most of my OCs were created on a whim, too.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 9, 2015)

*u* i got wifi hehehehehe


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 9, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Ah, I see :3 I'm currently trying to come up with a design for Skel's hat. Though, all the designs I can come up with at the moment just look odd in my head, lol XD (one of the designs has operating tools hanging from the underside of the rim of the hat like those hats that gave corks attached to keep away bugs haha)
> 
> And yeah, I know what you mean. Most of my OCs were created on a whim, too.



I couldn't help but imagine Inspector Gadget wearing a cork hat haha! Anyway, it's all trial and error when it comes to designing so I feel your pain. I wish you good luck (and you are free to edit the form if you happen to finish it!) and I'm sorry if I wasn't much of a help. orz



Emzy said:


> *u* i got wifi hehehehehe


Congrats! I honestly can't live without wifi since it's almost like oxygen for me.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> I'm glad you like it!
> 
> That's perfectly fine! I've updated the sketch in the previous post (and the first post in a minute).


ahhh tysm <33 so sorry!! blessss ;3;
i'll send the tbt now~


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 9, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhh tysm <33 so sorry!! blessss ;3;
> i'll send the tbt now~



No worries. I'm glad you pointed it out actually because otherwise it'll bug me a lot when I notice it later.

Received! Thank you very much for the extra tip. ♥


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> No worries. I'm glad you pointed it out actually because otherwise it'll bug me a lot when I notice it later.
> 
> Received! Thank you very much for the extra tip. ♥



his tail doesn't even show up in the original picture i made of him ;w; i keep forgetting to tell people to add it so that's my fault cx but tysm for adding it! and you're welcome!! <333

- - - Post Merge - - -

p.s. i made it my desktop background *v*


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 10, 2015)

Spoiler: For Emzy












Finished Emzy's request! Wasn't sure if the details on Lilith's stockings were the same, and kinda had to make a guess with the height haha. In any case I hope you like it!

... I wonder what is Amara thinking. Maybe different ways to stop Lilith's tantrum with her scythe? :3c




emmatheweirdo said:


> his tail doesn't even show up in the original picture i made of him ;w; i keep forgetting to tell people to add it so that's my fault cx but tysm for adding it! and you're welcome!! <333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> p.s. i made it my desktop background *v*


Aw that's very kind of you! I really appreciate it cries


----------



## Emzy (Jan 10, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Spoiler: For Emzy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DUDE OMG I LOVE THIS SO SO SO SOS OS OS MUCH YOU CAPTURED THE CHARACTERS PERFECTLY HEHEHEHEHI LOVE THIS THANK YOU SO MUCH I'M BE SENDING THE PAYMENT OVER IMMEDIATELY <3


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 11, 2015)

Emzy said:


> DUDE OMG I LOVE THIS SO SO SO SOS OS OS MUCH YOU CAPTURED THE CHARACTERS PERFECTLY HEHEHEHEHI LOVE THIS THANK YOU SO MUCH I'M BE SENDING THE PAYMENT OVER IMMEDIATELY <3


Payment received! And I'm happy to see that you like it haha!


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 15, 2015)

Spoiler: For azukitan










I've been feeling unwell for the last few days so I hope you didn't mind the wait. Enjoy!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 15, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Spoiler: For azukitan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaa, my demon babies are perfect! Koryu's lewd face, in particular, made me LOL... literally XD Bless you, honeyyyy _xoxoxo_ <33333 Your art style is so refined, and I love how you're pushing boundaries with all these different poses and expressions. My admiration for you will never waver. Luv ya a whole bunch *hugs* I hope you're feeling better, too. Prioritize your health above all else, alright?


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 15, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Aaaaaa, my demon babies are perfect! Koryu's lewd face, in particular, made me LOL... literally XD Bless you, honeyyyy _xoxoxo_ <33333 Your art style is so refined, and I love how you're pushing boundaries with all these different poses and expressions. My admiration for you will never waver. Luv ya a whole bunch *hugs* I hope you're feeling better, too. Prioritize your health above all else, alright?


I'm glad that you like it! And lmao I couldn't help myself after you listed a few personality traits of these lovely babs. //blessed by an angel

Thank you so much for the kind words! I've noticed how limited my old artwork are in terms of emotions and poses, and tbh I find them boring to look at because they seemed to be doing the same thing?? This thread has been an immense help to improve those areas, so it's thanks to you guys for being interested with my messy sketches weeps. orz

I'm really honoured to hear that, azu. I've pretty much recovered thankfully so I'm already working on Alvery's request!



Annnnd I'm back to being broke. I need to control myself and stop spending bells whenever I see a slot open... I just can't cries.


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 17, 2015)

Spoiler: For Alvery






^ Click for full version



Finally I am done with all requests. Please tell me if there's anything that needs to be fixed (I'm dead tired so I may have forgot something oops), Alvery. Otherwise I hope you like it. I made Yaeha a shota I'm so sorry OTL


I'm going to stop doing requests for a while because I'm a bit busy right now and the temperature over here is absolutely horrible. I apologize to those who were waiting for the next opening, but I do plan on opening a shop again in the future so I guess look forward for it?? idk pixel art seems to be popular these days so I'm kinda hesitant haha.

Oh and one more thing: *To those who have requested a sketch from this thread, please make sure you have saved the file in your computer/USB/wherever. I'll be removing them from my Photobucket account in a few days so I'm just letting you guys know!*


----------



## Alvery (Jan 17, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Spoiler: For Alvery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh it's super cute! >v< (Swarovski looks so done with Skel's ****, haha! XD and don't worry about Yaeha, lol. He looks great!) 

Thank you so much for drawing this!  Sending the bells now~

EDIT: I just realised: Mukuro has skulls on her tights, and Skel's shirt and Yaeha's jacket are black  Mind adding that in? If not, it's fine! c: (also, don't feel bad about it, I almost didn't notice, either XD)


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 17, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Ahhhh it's super cute! >v< (Swarovski looks so done with Skel's ****, haha! XD and don't worry about Yaeha, lol. He looks great!)
> 
> Thank you so much for drawing this!  Sending the bells now~
> 
> EDIT: I just realised: Mukuro has skulls on her tights, and Skel's shirt and Yaeha's jacket are black  Mind adding that in? If not, it's fine! c: (also, don't feel bad about it, I almost didn't notice, either XD)



I'm glad you like it. qvq And no worries, it was a lot of fun drawing the gang!

Man I made a few mistakes oops. I'll fix the sketch in a minute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: For Alvery






^ Click for full image


Fixed.​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 17, 2015)

ahhh it looks lovely!!! cant wait for the shop omg
your art is bae gdkfjlgd <3333


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> I'm glad you like it. qvq And no worries, it was a lot of fun drawing the gang!
> 
> Man I made a few mistakes oops. I'll fix the sketch in a minute.
> 
> ...







look at how cute and perfect that is  omgggg I knew they were gonna look awesome in your style but damn. *_*


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for the kind word, guys! (/ v\)


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

lmaoo never got to repost my ref sheet stuff
oh well
a+++++++++ evrythin


----------



## Alvery (Jan 19, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> I'm glad you like it. qvq And no worries, it was a lot of fun drawing the gang!
> 
> Man I made a few mistakes oops. I'll fix the sketch in a minute.
> 
> ...



It looks really great! ^^ Thank you again, haha c:


----------

